# screwed??????



## hpyjack2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Bought the new HDTV and have been doing some research. According to Netflix you have to have 7mbs to get 3d streaming video and 5mbs for full hdtv. My internet only gives me 2.86 on avg. I wonder how many people know this. Questions: Does anybody know what directv guarantees for speed or picture quality?hd? full hd? Is there any type of a device that will buffer picture ahead of time and then play at "proper" speed?any other suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## nismo972 (Sep 23, 2013)

Netflix uses it own video player. I believe its thru silverlight. So I don't believe you can go with a secondary like media monkey. Netflix does buffer some but lags after so long. Can you try upgrading your internet service. Or maybe even call your ISP and find out what your paying for now.


----------



## hpyjack2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

In my neck of the woods only one internet provider and I have it 3.0 is the best, thanks


----------



## nismo972 (Sep 23, 2013)

Same issue I have here. They just ran fiber around here this summer. And stopped at my house, gotta wait till next years budget. Lucky me


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You will be fine. Netflix is changing their streaming method, starting in the first quarter of 2014. They have their issues of only streaming 288-384 for movies and shows, that are supposed to be 720p/1080i/1080p, due to their current infrastructure can not handle the load.

Next year things are supposed to get better, since they are going to start showing House of Cards in 4K/UHD, and using the new streaming format. That means that with a 3mbps connection, you should in theory be able to see a show in 720p with Dobly Digital 5.1.


----------



## hpyjack2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

I think I'm going to back to the disc method. I've had them both. I think disc has newer movies and I know I can get them in blue ray. I was hoping to dump directv and just get local channels, with an antenna. It may be a mind thing, but I just bought a new samsung 8500 series plasma and I'd like to get the most from it.Had I'd known I probably would have bought a cheaper one. I was also hoping to explore some of the other providers like hulu and redbox etc.I also have amazon prime.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

hpyjack2013 said:


> I think I'm going to back to the disc method. I've had them both. I think disc has newer movies and I know I can get them in blue ray. I was hoping to dump directv and just get local channels, with an antenna. It may be a mind thing, but I just bought a new samsung 8500 series plasma and I'd like to get the most from it.Had I'd known I probably would have bought a cheaper one. I was also hoping to explore some of the other providers like hulu and redbox etc.I also have amazon prime.


You could, but it is getting to the point that they are throttling new releases to almost 45 days after they are released to Blu-Ray or DVD, due to the studios. Also you do not get the Amazon or Netflix only type programming.

I am hoping that the problems are fixed, when Netflix starts streaming Season 2 of "Orange is the new Black" in 2014.


----------



## hpyjack2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Yeah I've heard a lot about the show I've been meaning to check it out.


----------

